# SHINYAKU cobalt medicine



## Nick79 (Jul 26, 2018)

Picked up this little cobalt medicine today. It was a Japanese morphine based pain killer. Directly translates to "God Like". Just have been some good stuff hahaha. Will look nice with my small medicines.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SM-J327U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 27, 2018)

Cool. Do you know definitively when this product was on the market, that we might better understand how the Japanese made glass in that era?


----------



## Nick79 (Jul 27, 2018)

Spirit Bear said:


> Cool. Do you know definitively when this product was on the market, that we might better understand how the Japanese made glass in that era?


Afraid I'm not well versed on Japanese bottle making and time frames. Has some bubbles, looks like applied top. I'd guess early 1900s

Sent from my SM-J327U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick79 (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirit Bear said:


> Cool. Do you know definitively when this product was on the market, that we might better understand how the Japanese made glass in that era?


Maybe you can assist me here. Here are some better pictures. The bottom has a very thin sharp crescent upper left side of picture. Then close ups of bubbles and the top. I have a friend translating the characters. It has characters on 3 sides, the other says SHINYAKU. She said it looks like old characters, they have simplified them more in today's writings.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-J327U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 28, 2018)

The glass appears to have taken on a rough character. I wish Red were still around to tell us more about why, but I'd think it due to the mould it was blown into The top looks to be tooled. I would assume that Japan was later to change over glass-making from hand-blown to machine-made like the rest of the world (you still see empontiled bottles from Europe in the 1930s), but, at the same time, it was only Japan and America that came out not only undamaged, but made stronger and more advanced, by WW1 (Japan and America went from closed-door policies to world-players and industrial power-houses). Without knowing anything on Japanese glass-making, but going off of world history, I'd think it post-WW1. But, that is, again, speculation.


----------



## Nick79 (Jul 28, 2018)

Thank you again, your expertise is appreciated!
I asked an Asian couple today if they could translate. I'm pretty sure they were Chinese, and they said yes we can but this is Japanese! I said I know but I was told Japanese borrowed many Chinese characters. They laughed and took a look and the lady said I know Japanese too cause I lived there several years.
They said it says "magic medicine" and couldn't  stop laughing at magic medicine! Then it said "made in Tokyo, Japan, bridge" and "made by _____(someone's name)"
I have another person asking a friend to translate.





Spirit Bear said:


> The glass appears to have taken on a rough character. I wish Red were still around to tell us more about why, but I'd think it due to the mould it was blown into The top looks to be tooled. I would assume that Japan was later to change over glass-making from hand-blown to machine-made like the rest of the world (you still see empontiled bottles from Europe in the 1930s), but, at the same time, it was only Japan and America that came out not only undamaged, but made stronger and more advanced, by WW1 (Japan and America went from closed-door policies to world-players and industrial power-houses). Without knowing anything on Japanese glass-making, but going off of world history, I'd think it post-WW1. But, that is, again, speculation.



Sent from my SM-J327U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 29, 2018)

Nick, I'm glad they were able to tell you more. You'll have to let us know about what comes back.
I myself was just a total "newb" to the hobby four to five years ago, so I'm still far from an expert.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Oct 13, 2018)

Make cool lights if Yu place a small white bulb and cord on them Phillips bottle I love the huge ones oklahomas full of blues 


Spirit Bear said:


> Nick, I'm glad they were able to tell you more. You'll have to let us know about what comes back.
> I myself was just a total "newb" to the hobby four to five years ago, so I'm still far from an expert.



Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Oct 13, 2018)

Almost looks like dang to skinny but phillips cough med bottle might be in Japan I make lights and sell them oklahomas full of Phillips 66 codiene full of them then 


Nick79 said:


> Picked up this little cobalt medicine today. It was a Japanese morphine based pain killer. Directly translates to "God Like". Just have been some good stuff hahaha. Will look nice with my small medicines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------

